# Spiders Web.



## terra (Jul 26, 2013)

This little critter lives in my front garden.


Maybe you can add to this topic with your favourite spider.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2013)

She's beautiful, Terra, and the web structure is rather unusual.

By the way, is that photo upside down ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2013)

*Bird dropping spider*

This is a bird dropping spider because that's what it looks like when it is all folded up on a branch.

I had one in my car in an open jar once, along with her egg sac, which she refused to abandon.
When I returned to my car the spiderlings had hatched - hundreds of them - and I had to leave all the windows open until they dispersed. It was a bit nerve wracking driving along with lots of little spiders climbing web lines all over the place.





More info here: http://www.brisbaneinsects.com/brisbane_weavers/BirdDroppingSpider.htm


----------



## terra (Jul 26, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> She's beautiful, Terra, and the web structure is rather unusual.
> 
> By the way, is that photo upside down ?


No Warrigal... that's the way it actually was in the garden.. The diffused depth of field background is simply Agapanthus plants. 
 Plenty of them here, the local council regards them as noxious weeds but I love them.


----------



## Michael. (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice clear photograph.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

Great spider pics!  :coolpics:


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

Great pics Wally...

Golden Orb Weaver...


----------



## Reen (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice photos everyone.

Found this one in my son's garage.


----------

